# ..::UFC Wall::..



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, just signed up to the forum a little while ago and saw that you all have a nice GFX section. Made this wall the other day and figured I'd share.

I only posted the link because the picture is pretty big and I didn't want to slow down everyone's internet.













If you are interested in your own "custom" wall like this one, but with your favorite fighters/fights, feel free to message me and I'll give you more info.

Thanks much, and glad to be apart of this forum.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That's actually really ******* awesome. Do you charge for your work?


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks much man, I appreciate it. I actually do GFX occasionally for some people but the most I charge is usually around $10, depending on the work.

This was my first piece in a couple of months though, just starting to get back into it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pretty cool, good job on it.

I put the image inside the forum so people don't have to open up a new window to see it, I just added spoil tags around it so all you have to do is click the spoil tag to see it.

Again, good work, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> Pretty cool, good job on it.
> 
> I put the image inside the forum so people don't have to open up a new window to see it, I just added spoil tags around it so all you have to do is click the spoil tag to see it.
> 
> Again, good work, and welcome to the forum.


Oh alright thanks, I'll start using that from now on. Much appreciated.

UrbanBounca : It will not let me reply to your PM because I don't have 50 posts yet.

But, I charge $10 for wallpapers but do not ask to be paid until the buyer is satisfied with the work. If you are interested, please send me another PM with the fighters and/or fights you would want on the wall. Also let me know if you want the concept to be the same as the wall I previously posted. I can change the colors/background/etc if you want to keep the concept the same.


----------

